
Martian Colonists Could Be Genetically Engineered for Democracy - JumpCrisscross
http://m.nautil.us/blog/martian-colonists-could-be-genetically-engineered-for-democracy
======
nabla9
Upvoted for super-controversial and entertaining idea.

This would be the ultimate case of "When your model don't fit your population
make your population fit your model".

Genetically engineered traits that discourage rebellion and foster cooperation
sounds scary to me. Outliers could get even more power in that kind of
society. I can see the headline "Scientists combine Swedish consensus seeking
genes, Japanese Wa-genes and Labrador retriever genes to create new super
cooperative Goofy-Lagom-Harmony Sapient race in Mars."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wa_(Japanese_culture)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wa_\(Japanese_culture\))

~~~
dalke
Then it's a good thing evolution and culture doesn't work as mechanistically
as given in that piece.

